# bmx ausfallenden - ketten spannen



## BommelMaster (25. September 2003)

kurze Frage zum Verständnis:

wenn ich Bmx Ausfallenden hab, singlespeed(is ja klar) und ohne Kettenspanner fahren will, muss ich doch die Kette per 'Laufrad so weit wie möglich nach hinten schieben' stramm stellen

somit verliere ich aber die möglichst kürzeste Kettenstrebenlänge, und das will ich net, in diesem Fall komme ich net von nem Spanner ab oder?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (26. September 2003)

N Kettenspanner zieht im BMX Bereich auch nur die Kette lang- wenn du die kürzmöglichste Kettenstrebenlänge fahren willst,dann lass dir von deinem Rahmenhersteller die Übersetzungstabellen schicken oder frag ihn einfach,mit welcher Übersetzung du die Ausfallenden voll ausnutzen kannst. Du kannst auch mit einem Halflink die Kette um ein halbes Glied kürzen-verlängern um das Rad genau und auf Spannung ins Dropout reinzubekommen !

Hab für meinen Rahmen auch noch nicht die perfekte Übersetzung montiert (wäre 33:12),weil mir die Optik nicht gefällt da fahr ich lieber nen schönen Kettenspanner von CB, erleichtert auch das genaue Einstellung der Kettenspannung merklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kater (26. September 2003)

Naja, ich weiss nicht ein mal, ob es für meine Wipperman ein Halflink gibt, aber ich bewege mich so im ersten Drittel des Dropouts (von vorne gesehen) und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dr. Dirt (9. Oktober 2005)

passt vllt. nich ganz ins thema, aber ist es eigentlich normal, das die kettenspannung bei singlespeed mit der zeit nachläst, bzw. seeehhhr stark nachläst?


----------



## derFisch (9. Oktober 2005)

Dr. Dirt schrieb:
			
		

> passt vllt. nich ganz ins thema, aber ist es eigentlich normal, das die kettenspannung bei singlespeed mit der zeit nachläst, bzw. seeehhhr stark nachläst?


die meisten ketten weiten sich nach einiger Zeit. Ist also relativ normal...


----------



## Dr. Dirt (9. Oktober 2005)

ah ok, bei mir isses jetzt nur so, das es sehr gringe zeit is, so ca. 4 wochen, und die kette schon fast von hand vom kettenblatt nehmen lässt...
hört dieses weiten irgendwann mal auf?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (10. Oktober 2005)

na kommt hald auch ganz drauf an wie viel Du grindest (hab ich feststellen müssen)

nun is ja die koolchain allgemein einekette, die sich gerne längt, aber beim grinden hab ichs schon ganz extrem gemerkt, da wars innerhalb von einem tag unfahrbar..aber-who cares..

kann mir mal jemand sagen ob das phänomen bei der regina street chain auch so stark auftritt?

mfg, mikey


----------



## derFisch (10. Oktober 2005)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:
			
		

> na kommt hald auch ganz drauf an wie viel Du grindest (hab ich feststellen müssen)
> 
> nun is ja die koolchain allgemein einekette, die sich gerne längt, aber beim grinden hab ichs schon ganz extrem gemerkt, da wars innerhalb von einem tag unfahrbar..aber-who cares..
> 
> ...


Bin nur die Fat Chain bisher gefahren (die scheint ja der Regina zumindest zu ähneln), und die lässt sich wohl von gar nix beeindrucken. Dummerweise hat die Kette dann auch angefangen die Zähne von Ritzel und Kb runterzumahlen, (wohgl augrund der Maße). Das gab zwar immern tolle Geräusch war aber dann doch nich so prickelnd.


----------



## sidekicker (13. Oktober 2005)

ich hab die regina mal gehabt !bzw. habe sie noch !! aber des kb siet dan nicht mehr schon aus und so !!!


----------

